# The Punisher:



## Cli-Fi (Aug 28, 2017)

I did not see the trailer posted here, this looks amazing:


----------



## Lumens (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm looking forward to this. Jon Bernthal is a good actor in my opinion, and he looks (and sounds) the part 100%.

My favourite NY Marvel character.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 29, 2017)

Lumens said:


> I'm looking forward to this. Jon Bernthal is a good actor in my opinion, and he looks (and sounds) the part 100%.
> 
> My favourite NY Marvel character.



My favorite is Luke Cage right now, but who knows if that will change in a year.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 29, 2017)

This is a new series?

Does that mean we'll _finally_ see Punisher stories _other than_ his beginning?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 29, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> This is a new series?
> 
> Does that mean we'll _finally_ see Punisher stories _other than_ his beginning?



I don't know the long term plans for punisher. I'm guessing three seasons at least just like most other Netflix series. He is probably phase 2 of marvel TV. Not sure how fluid the team of the heroes for hire actually are. Do heroes move in and out of it constantly??


----------



## Lumens (Aug 29, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> This is a new series?
> 
> Does that mean we'll _finally_ see Punisher stories _other than_ his beginning?


I hope so. He has only appeared in the Daredevil series so far, this is all him.

In the past I liked the Daredevil comics and the Netflix adaptation is the best I have seen so far, but The Punisher was a step above everything they have made in terms of believable characters.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 20, 2017)

Full Trailer:


----------



## Lumens (Sep 20, 2017)

Hm, they messed up the date on purpose. Is that a new thing? 

At least it said this year.


----------



## ctg (Oct 3, 2017)

Maybe the best poster so far.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 3, 2017)

ctg said:


> Maybe the best poster so far.




Way cool!


----------



## ctg (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Mouse (Oct 20, 2017)

Oof, Ben Barnes is so freaking pretty. I'll be watching.


----------



## ctg (Nov 17, 2017)

It is good. In fact I'm going to claim it's equivalent to DareDevil's first season from just seeing first two episodes. For a long time The Punisher wasn't anything like you can now see on the small screen as Frank Castle was touring the silver screen through Hollywood studios need to get the action money. But in the comics The Punisher was far different, and much closer to the portrayal in the Netflix's Marvel production as he's broken man. The war never left the Punisher once he returned home. 

Thing that the Hollywood could never get right was the brokenness bit, because through that thing which hurt him gives him the strength and determination to see through the situations, which would have left most dead. You can see it being the trigger, which once pressed drives Frank to absolute nuts. Any weapon at that point gets used as the Frank finds a way to lay down his punishment. Similar way to the Judge Dredd. 

In fact, there are so many similarities in Joe and Frank, but it's all in their behaviour. One which drives and has driven governments nuts as through his actions, Frank finds ways to justify actions. Back in the nineties what Frank did on the silver screen and later on through video stores made Authorities to rear as they watched in horror The Punisher showing a role model to men they were sending on front lines. 

Until recently they didn't even understood the whole Post Trauma Stress situation. The broken men were kicked out from the service without ever putting them back together. To the Authorities there just wasn't ways to give them back on what they lost. Nor is there any way to erase the horrors of wars. 

In Frank's life the events repeat themselves. They are cycle that drives him deeper and deeper into the world, where he is punishing the wicked and saving the innocent one bullet at time. What he does is horrifying, and truly gruesome, but in the same time it is also study in the mind of a killer. Frank isn't a psycho, and he can stop - if you're innocent. But if you've done something, maybe God be merciful because the Punisher isn't.

I warmly recommend you this series. It is a good one. 



Spoiler



They've done really marvellous job with Micro and whole shebang that I suspect goes all the way back to the Hammer Industries and all that stuff Marvel's US government is doing at that background. In the Marvel's world there are a lot of that sort of stuff going on, and it doesn't stop on traditional crimes as the Punisher show the reality of war and the business that goes "over there."


----------



## Frost Giant (Nov 20, 2017)

After seeing the first 5 episodes I am definitely in. The series is very well done, they put a lot of thought into it. It's a good cast with good writing, I'll probably have the whole season watched by the end of the holidays.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 20, 2017)

Have now watched the first three episodes.

I was never a big fan of The Punisher, comics usually providing me with escapism.  The Punisher was, however, a much more realistic vigilante than the plethora of caped & uncaped Superheroes.

That said, it is so very refreshing to finally see The Punisher portrayed as he was offered in the comics!

Yes, I'm hooked, and I'll keep watching!  The series is as dark as The Punisher, and I am so happy to get a chance to see more than just his beginning, over and over and over...


----------



## ctg (Nov 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> That said, it is so very refreshing to finally see The Punisher portrayed as he was offered in the comics!



Well the darkness doesn't come out as often as it does in the series. I'm on episode 8, and I've stopped because I've a limit on killings. In this series deaths are often quick and brutal. Sometimes these are done by Frank as he reaches the side, where the beast lives. The most surprising thing is to see that Frank has a heart inside that mighty chest (Jon's not really doing a justice to the Punisher figure). 






Then there is the problem of finding the super villain as Frank is battling as an anti-hero in the world, where Gods and Mutants has taken over the armies. In the scale of damage, the Punisher's bodycount is relatively low even though it is the highest of any Marvel televised series. Things that happened with the Avengers are on another scale as those events couldn't have been handled by the mid-fielders like the Punisher or DD.

Or then maybe I'm fooled to think that the events in the Defenders or Luke Cage doesn't matter, because the Hand was super efficient on cleaning their crime. The Punisher doesn't care. He wants bodies to be found and that's one of the reasons, why the Punisher is often send in the prison.

In the comics Frank saw life behind the bars and he met many, many villains, which most notable is the Kingpin. As I haven't seen the end, I suspect Frank will end in the Riker's with the Kingpin and we will see him later on making an entrance at the DD.


----------



## ctg (Nov 20, 2017)

Micro is reasonably well developed in this series. The only thing that is missing are his numerous weaponry gadgets that help the Punisher from time to time. What you see in the screen are all real. Also the hacks compare very well to real world incidents and on how the actual black hats would do their acts.


----------



## Lumens (Nov 22, 2017)

Frank is also developed a fair bit from what I remember from the comics. I mostly remember him from his run-ins with Daredevil though, so maybe I am missing something. I really like him in this series, as well as the other characters.



Spoiler



He is a very likable guy, and even though he rides the gray area hard, he is seen as doing the right things, so no doubt about his ethics here. No so for some of the other characters, which come across as phychopaths in various colours. Some interesting questions come up, which seem to attempt to take the pulse on America these days. That's what it looks like from over here at least.



Great stuff!


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 22, 2017)

Frank always went after the nastier thugs, who preyed on innocents.

I recall how he nearly drowned Spidey in one episode, having believed a J. Jonah Jameson editorial about him...  He was never a "nice guy" in the comics!


----------



## ctg (Dec 13, 2017)

> We were very impressed by the first season of *The Punisher*‘s solo run on Netflix when it hit last month (check out our review here), so we’re pleased to hear that Frank Castle and company will be back for another season.


 The Punisher Season 2 confirmed by Netflix



> "I genuinely don’t know how the Netflix system works with making those calls, and I assume once they do [make a call] they’ll tell Marvel and Marvel will tell me and we’ll jump back to it," Steve Lightfoot told Entertainment Weekly. "But I’m very excited to do so. I think we left both Frank and Billy in places where there are so many ways to jump off from if that second season comes. We can do anything with them, in truth."
> 
> If and when _The Punisher_ season 2 happens, Ben Barnes is ready to return as a villain.
> 
> ...


 The Punisher has been renewed for season 2


----------



## ctg (Dec 13, 2018)

Coming in at January. Expect it to be cancelled soon after.


----------



## ctg (Dec 29, 2018)

> The first season of _The Punisher_ saw the Marvel vigilante going up against a corrupt CIA operative and a former ally who conspired to kill his family. But the latest villain in the Netflix series will be slightly more topical.
> 
> In a new report from Collider, we finally learned more about Frank Castle's latest foe for _The Punisher_ Season 2, a character named John Pilgrim played by actor Josh Stewart. The villain has been described as Alt-Right, a term that's associated with white nationalism and extreme conservatives.
> 
> ...


 'The Punisher' Season 2 Villain Is an Alt-Right Christian Fundamentalist


----------



## ctg (Jan 2, 2019)

It feels so strange to blog about the series that is about to be cancelled and there is nothing we can do.


----------



## ctg (Jan 7, 2019)

> _*The Punisher*_ is coming in hot, releasing an intriguing new teaser video that not only reveals the air date for Season 2 (*18 January*), but giving us a first look at notorious supervillain Jigsaw, played by Ben Barnes.
> 
> Barnes follows Dominic West, who took on the role for _*Punisher: War Zone*_ in 2008, but it looks like Marvel is going for a toned down version of the character in this version of the story. We can still recognise Barnes for one thing, but we don’t know how we feel about it.


 The Punisher Season 2 new teaser gives an air date and a look at Jigsaw


----------



## ctg (Jan 10, 2019)

> Because of Frank Castle’s military background with the Marines and his penchant for enforcing justice using guns, iconography related to the Punisher has become particularly popular amongst certain groups of active law enforcement and those in the armed services. The character’s creator Gerry Conway thinks that’s ill-advised and offensive.
> 
> In a recent interview with Syfy Wire, Conway—who created the Punisher with artists John Romita Sr. and Ross Andru in the early ‘70s—reflected on how many police offers and members of the military have co-opted the character’s skull logo as a symbol. Conway told them he never meant for the character to be seen as someone to emulate or look up to. Frank Castle, he explained, represents everything broken and wrong with our justice system, and it’s “disturbing” to see authority figures embracing the symbol:
> 
> ...


 https://io9.gizmodo.com/punisher-creator-gerry-conway-says-its-disturbing-to-se-1831606793


----------



## ctg (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh yes!



> Mostly, though, season 2 is about the return of Billy Russo, who has recovered from the traumatic brain injury Castle inflicted on him, although his face has been left badly scarred. In an earlier teaser clip, a hospital therapist suggests he might want to decorate the plain white mask covering his face to represent what he wants to portray to the outside world. "What face do you want the world to see?" she asks.
> 
> The answer: the face of Jigsaw, one of Castle's arch-nemeses in the comics, so named because his facial scars resemble a jigsaw puzzle. Here, the scars are as much psychological as physical, not only from PTSD but from his brain damage and memory issues as well. As Barnes told io9 recently, "He's trying to piece together what happened and who he is, and at one point the metaphor used is that his brain is the jigsaw they're trying to put back together."
> 
> ...


 Frank Castle is back to his vigilante ways in trailer for The Punisher S2


----------



## Anthoney (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm up to episode 5.  So far it's kicked butt.  I think the Punisher will avoid the second season slump that most of the other Marvel Netflix shows hit.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm halfway through E3 and it really is good... a word of warning though - it's more violent than most of S1


----------



## Anthoney (Jan 19, 2019)

*some spoilers*

I finished last night.  It was a strong season. I enjoyed it a lot. Maybe more than the first. We got to see Frank doing more than just his vendetta. All the characters that got any time were better than previously except maybe Murphy the cop. I think I liked the girls story a lot more than Billy's. Jon Bernthal was born for this part and it will suck, really suck, if he doesn't get to do this anymore because Disney want to start their own streaming service.

I think Punisher would have shot Billy in the head at least once. I liked the ending but wanted to see him checking up on the girl. By the end Madani was off my sh*t list and I didn't want to kill Murphy.


----------



## ctg (Jan 20, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> We got to see Frank doing more than just his vendetta.



Way more than what you'd see in the comics. Sure we have seen him doing breakfast and sometimes even relaxing, but seeing him at morning after having some sweet, sweet love is unheard of activity. Frank doesn't have sex, does he?







To be really honest, I'm surprised by the quality of the Punisher's second season. They haven't had a single powered fight, where a mutant would be shelling out their punishment on Frank's direction. Instead the plot and the action has all revolved around normal things. Although the situations that Frank has solved with the usual way has required people with extraordinary skills.



Anthoney said:


> All the characters that got any time were better than previously except maybe Murphy the cop.



I'm at episode 5 and I've noticed a couple that has been wooden with their ability to act. A good example of this is Pilgrim's female assassin. From the very first scene she was all about GRRR and nothing else. Who twisted her nibbles?

Jigsaw's shrink is another example, as she seems to only have one emotion, always smile. To be honest, she's freaking me out more than the-carnage-in-the-small-screen. Maybe she'll end up tears, when Frank comes to knock on her door. I don't know. 

I do like that Frank is now Homeland's secret weapon and they're not freaking out, when they see dead bodies and Frank holding the smoking gun. Sure, he's not 'active shooter' all the time and when he is, the Punisher is making sure that he's not targeting the civilians. 

I however miss Micro and I wish Frank would get over his problems with him, because he so needs someone to do the brain work. I love that Amy is giving him hard time about it, and Jon's Frank remains the wooden idiot, who says: "Do it again," at three card shuffle. 

Oh Frank, if you had been blessed with a brain, you would be deadly. Interestingly, Frank compensate that lack with his wit, as he utilises his old contacts, like putting Turk to do the setups for his traps.



Anthoney said:


> Jon Bernthal was born for this part and it will suck, really suck, if he doesn't get to do this anymore because Disney want to start their own streaming service.



He will be back. But these two Punishers won't go away. They'll remain in the Netflix.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 20, 2019)

ctg said:


> He will be back. But these two Punishers won't go away. They'll remain in the Netflix.




I hope I'm wrong but I'll just say this...

Daredevil
Ironfist
Luke Cage


----------



## ctg (Jan 20, 2019)

WaylanderToo said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I'll just say this...



They are all cancelled, but the series are still viewable. You don't have to rely on DVD/BR to watch them again. The Punisher will be cancelled next week or in a week after that. But you can expect that Disney will renew them, or some of them in their own service.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 21, 2019)

ctg said:


> They are all cancelled, but the series are still viewable. You don't have to rely on DVD/BR to watch them again. The Punisher will be cancelled next week or in a week after that. But you can expect that Disney will renew them, or some of them in their own service.



I see what you mean. Yes, for the time being they'll be on Netflix - until it's cull time (which happens with all Netflix series at some point).
Can't see these going to mousehouse given the adult content though


----------



## ctg (Jan 21, 2019)

WaylanderToo said:


> Can't see these going to mousehouse given the adult content though



You just have to believe that they will. It's not just about the children. I think they'll have viewing times for the adults as well.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 22, 2019)

ctg said:


> You just have to believe that they will. It's not just about the children. I think they'll have viewing times for the adults as well.



maybe under the 'Fox' banner?


----------



## ctg (Jan 22, 2019)

WaylanderToo said:


> maybe under the 'Fox' banner?



Why would they do that?


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 22, 2019)

It differentiates the family friendly Disney output from the decidedly non-family friendly output of their more violent/cuss-word filled output.

Disney have got form with dropping stuff that doesn't fit their image


----------



## ctg (Jan 22, 2019)

WaylanderToo said:


> Disney have got form with dropping stuff that doesn't fit their image



Not with their Marvel stuff. Deadpool movies are the prime example.


----------



## ctg (Jan 22, 2019)

> It wouldn't be a season of _The Punisher _without a massive shootout...or two. One such scene in the sophomore season of _The Punisher _was so unique and interesting that it's sure to stand out with Frank Castle fans everywhere.
> 
> ComicBook.com caught up with _The Punisher _showrunner and executive producer Steve Lightfoot to talk all things Castle, including one shootout in particular.


 'The Punisher' Showrunner Breaks Down Monstrous Shootout


----------



## ctg (Jan 23, 2019)

> *WARNING: Slight spoilers ahead for The Punisher Season Two. If you have yet to watch the second season of the Jon Bernthal-starring hit, proceed with caution.*
> 
> The second season of _The Punisher _is now upon us and if you've binged it like other Netflix fanatics, you'll know by now that David "Micro" Lieberman (Ebon Moss-Bachrach) was absent from the entire season. From having one of the primary roles in season one of the Netflix hit, the iconic Punisher supporting character was nowhere to be seen.
> 
> ...


'The Punisher' Producer Reveals Micro's Whereabouts In Season 2


----------



## ctg (Jan 24, 2019)

> While talking with the executive producer of _The_ _Punisher, _Steve Lightfoot, we discussed the possible inclusion of characters and actors from canceled Marvel & Netflix series in a potential third season.
> 
> “Yeah. All those guys are great. Obviously Daredevil and Punisher have a lot of history and story between them in the comic books. So it would be great to dig into some of that. Also villains like the Kingpin who was featured in quite a lot of the Punisher books as well. So it would be fantastic to get some of those guys back into the show if we can make it work.”​


'The Punisher' EP Wants Daredevil & Kingpin For Season 3​


----------



## ctg (Feb 19, 2019)

> As the only two series from the TV arm of the comic giant still left on the streamer, there will be no Season 3 of the Jon Bernthal led vigilante series, I’ve learned. The completed third season of the Krysten Ritter starring _Jessica Jones_ will still appear on the streamer but will be put on ice for good after that.
> 
> This marks the end of the multi-series, big bucks and big ambitions relationship between Marvel and Netflix that started in 2013 with the announcement of four series and a_ The Defenders_ limited series.
> 
> ...


 ‘The Punisher’ & ‘Jessica Jones’ Canceled By Netflix; Latter’s 3rd Season Still To Air


----------



## AnnWanges (Feb 26, 2019)

the whole series is dope  and worth watching


----------

